# My mom called me "pathetic", "ridiculous", "dramatic" for calling a suicide hotline



## HumbleTears

*My mom called me "pathetic", "ridiculous", "dramatic" for calling a suicide hotline*

She doesn't believe or understand the severity of my depression.


----------



## Dylan2

That's awful. I wonder if she just doesn't want to consciously believe/admit how much pain you're in. Regardless, that was incredibly insensitive of her. :squeeze


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Well... 

Good on you for contacting the hotline on your own and trying to get help. Moms and other authority figures are not always wise in their actions or helpful. I'm sorry she said that to you. Maybe she's scared for you and either wants to convince you that you're not in the place that you're in, or herself that you're okay? I don't know. I hope you get to feeling better though.


----------



## thekp

it is hard to have empathy for something you cannot see/understand. Honestly I have no idea what depression feels like.


----------



## losteternal

Sounds as If She is trying to bury her head in the sand and prétend She cant See What You are going through. She Probably feels like She has let You down or cant understand. Talking to You like That Will Not help You though.


----------



## minimized

Your mom sucks, it must be said. Don't let her drag you down further.


----------



## HumbleTears

We talked about it and hugged it out. We've both since apologized and even though she doesn't completely understand what i'm going through, she now is kind of getting the idea that it's severe enough for me to see a professional about it. So we're gonna find one.


----------



## Noll

your mom is stupid.

EDIT: sorry didn't see your last post.


----------



## SuperSky

Glad to hear she's being more reasonable now.


----------



## BrownieCharles

Hi HumbleTears. Really glad that you and your Mom have made up and gotten to a better place where you are looking for professional help - it's a great and important step. Also, I am so glad you contacted the helpline. Every life is worth saving and living, even when it is difficult to believe that.
I hope that you can make progress to the point where it will be useless to you, but just in case I wanted to tell you about a suicide prevention initiative on the internet with around the clock access. In case you feel too scared or helpless to even call a helpline, you can go to these places.
https://www.imalive.org/

http://suicideprevention.wikia.com/wiki/International_Suicide_Prevention_Directory

Hopefully, if at last case scenario you need somebody, you can use this. I hope the best for you and if you need to talk, I'm open to listening 
Best wishes.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Sounds like my mom.


----------



## mcmuffinme

Your mother is a horrible mother. She should be ashamed.


----------



## RosettaWood

HumbleTears said:


> She doesn't believe or understand the severity of my depression.


Hi baby,
Maybe your mom was just shock. You do not really have to call this hotline or maybe you can if you have talk to your mother and do not take actions or do not believe in you. You know moms want their children to be open to them and talk about the problems. You might not know, she has the solutions.
-Rosetta


----------



## VeMuñeca

That is terrible! Who could say such a thing about a very serious problem? I am sorry to hear that!


----------



## Misskittycat

I can relate. What an awful mom. You are not "dramatic" "ridiculous" or "pathetic" for feeling helpless or in pain. Don't listen to anything your mom says! Your a strong person for calling someone to help you! Stay strong and remember, your mother is pathetic for saying such a thing to her child!!!!!


----------



## Lonelyguy111

People who have never experienced terrible emotional or physical pain often cannot understand or sympathize with those who are in horrible pain. I have been through the same thing too. People who are not depressed or who have never had severe social anxiety think we are weak or we are exaggerating things to get attention and sympathy. They have no idea what we go though. It is beyond their comprehension. 

It can hurt you to the core when that happens. :cry


----------



## starburst93

She's obviously very ignorant to how serious it is. I'm sorry, i feel for you. My parents were also not supportive at all of me, my step mom believes that mental illness doesn't even exist, it's just something people use as an excuse - according to her. Stay strong.


----------



## nobodyimportant55

NO ONE GETS US WE ARE THE ONES WHO DESPERATELY NEED ATTENSION NOT THOSE STUPID f***ING POPULAR KIDS F*** THEM NOBODY CARES NOONE CARES FOR ME I COULD DISSAPEAR AND THEY WOULD SHRUG IT OFF INCLUDING MY DAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nobodyimportant55

no one loves me a all im so lonely I could not care if I died


----------



## nobodyimportant55

I.....don't like............life


----------



## Kalliber

Dang what a bad Mom wtf..but know you aren't


----------



## Xuluwuki

My mom used to be like this. Now she "knows" one day I will succeed in suicide. I hope yours will take things seriously from now on.


----------



## imapotato

nobodyimportant55 said:


> I.....don't like............life


its just 4 years hang in there, let them do what they want, figure out what you like to do, and start doing it, be outside more than you are inside, hike, atv, billards, draw, instruments, clubs, excercise,,.,.,., try to find some friends, if your 16 your allready "that guy" in the minds of most of the people in your high school of course you can always change this and people will say, "oh, why didnt i talk to him before", all you can really do is start to talk to a girl, but start to find ways to make friends and work on your fears outside of school, if you cant.


----------



## prettyful

thats stupid of her. at least u r trying to get some help


----------



## bottleofblues

thekp said:


> it is hard to have empathy for something you cannot see/understand. Honestly I have no idea what depression feels like.


Count yourself lucky then


----------



## theghost0991

My parents think I should never be upset or at least put up an act that I am happy. Maybe she thinks that if you are not starving in a third world country, your problems are not important or worth being upset over. **** that. 

Ignore her. She is just adding to your problem. Try and separate yourself from her emotionally.


----------



## bottleofblues

People who haven't had it don't really get it, just like you or me can't understand the anorexic who is slowly starving herself to death, its like just eat already, its not good to be that thin, etc.
The old saying of walk a mile in another man's shoes before you judge him.


----------



## AceEmoKid

i would like to fly over and give your mum a falcon punch to the face, then.

i can relate, though. my mum is not very understanding at all. it has only been a year since i actually explicitly told her i was depressed. several mental breakdowns and emergency pysch appointments later, she somehow forgets about the mental turmoil i am struggling against, and has the nerve to tell my newest therapist, "well, i wouldn't quite call it depression. i don't think she understands what _real_ depression is like. but you can put down mild depression if that helps."

i will never forgive someone who i have thoroughly and repeatedly explained my problems to. she thinks just because she went through depression, and the way mine manifests is not in clear sight like hers was, i don't have the illness? i do. i know damn well enough that i do, if nights of suicidal mania invading my thoughts, the general demeanor of a zombie, extremely low self worth, complete social avoidance, zero motivation, and daily crying spells aren't evidence enough.

some people don't understand, and honestly, it isn't worth the stress. do what you need to do. call the suicide hotline. pretty sure they're way better help than ever telling your mum about your suicidal thoughts first. she'd probably just tell you to suck it up. that's what my family has said to me.

you can only trust yourself. therefore, be kind enough to yourself to ignore your mum's insensitivity and lack of understanding, and be kind enough to yourself to seek help of your own accord. you know what you need best. not your mum.


----------



## Justlittleme

Maybe she loves you and you don't notice

My mom is like yours btw.


----------



## BobbyByThePound

With a mother like that, it's no wonder you're depressed. You are not pathetic. Don't believe her lies.


----------



## tieffers

I feel you. My mom has called me that and a multitude of other things many times. I think it's hardest on people who love you the most to see you deteriorating every day, and the grief about it can lead to anger, but it is a particularly cruel and inconsiderate thing to say to a depressed person.



AceEmoKid said:


> i would like to fly over and give your mum a falcon punch to the face, then.
> 
> i can relate, though. my mum is not very understanding at all. it has only been a year since i actually explicitly told her i was depressed. several mental breakdowns and emergency pysch appointments later, she somehow forgets about the mental turmoil i am struggling against, and has the nerve to tell my newest therapist, "well, i wouldn't quite call it depression. i don't think she understands what _real_ depression is like. but you can put down mild depression if that helps."
> 
> i will never forgive someone who i have thoroughly and repeatedly explained my problems to. she thinks just because she went through depression, and the way mine manifests is not in clear sight like hers was, i don't have the illness? i do. i know damn well enough that i do, if nights of suicidal mania invading my thoughts, the general demeanor of a zombie, extremely low self worth, complete social avoidance, zero motivation, and daily crying spells aren't evidence enough.
> 
> some people don't understand, and honestly, it isn't worth the stress. do what you need to do. call the suicide hotline. pretty sure they're way better help than ever telling your mum about your suicidal thoughts first. she'd probably just tell you to suck it up. that's what my family has said to me.
> 
> you can only trust yourself. therefore, be kind enough to yourself to ignore your mum's insensitivity and lack of understanding, and be kind enough to yourself to seek help of your own accord. you know what you need best. not your mum.


this

just...this


----------



## trivialmind

HumbleTears said:


> She doesn't believe or understand the severity of my depression.


your mother's narcissistic, you're young yet, get off and get a life of your own.
don't let her run your life, like my mother had mine.
Yes you'll soon love her once you fix your life, but don't let her control who you wanted to be.
the reason why you're suicidal is because of the negative people in your life.


----------



## versikk

trivialmind said:


> your mother's narcissistic, you're young yet, get off and get a life of your own.
> don't let her run your life, like my mother had mine.
> Yes you'll soon love her once you fix your life, but don't let her control who you wanted to be.
> the reason why you're suicidal is because of the negative people in your life.


this.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Tell her she's a big part of the reason you rang up.


----------



## darkangelrebekah7

You're not pathetic honey...


----------

